# starting a soap making business



## lookatme (Nov 25, 2006)

So far my soap making has been strictly hobbie, but I figured it might be time to make a little money at it. I've never started a business before, so I don't know the first thing about it. Can someone give me some pointers or maybe point me in the direction of some helpful resources?


----------



## Panda (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.score.org/

They offer free counselling for small businesses. They will give you advice for setting up your business. THey offer some really helpful workshops too.


----------

